# maSdar مصدر + noun



## Qittat Ulthar

I just read جَعْل شيئاً يعمل for "letting something work". I would have thought it should be شيءٍ like for example قراءة كتابٍ . Which form is the correct one?


----------



## be.010

Hi!
Both are correct here, people usually use the genitive one almost everywhere…
But there is a difference between them:
The rule is:
If you could form the maSdar as أن يفعل and keep the same meaning and positions of the other words, then the maSdar CAN play the role of its verb (i.e. can have a مفعول به if it's transitive). So the next word could be genitive (as in أحب قراءة الكتبِ), accusative (as in the example you mentioned), or even nominative, though the latter is uncommon that I couldn't get an example of it!
Of course, when you treat the maSdar as a verb, then it's no more معرفة بالإضافة, and can have the tanwiin… An example which just sounds odd, but is surely regular: أريد شُرْباً ماءً… (could be turned into أريد أن أشربَ ماءً), here ماءً is مفعول به للمصدر شرب منصوب بالفتحة…
This maSdar_accusative form is common when there is a pronoun attached to the maSdar, as in: يعجبني شربُكَ الماءَ / المشكلة في جعلك الشيءَ يعمل. Otherwise, it's correct, but not common.
I hope this info helps! 
Nabeel​


----------



## Mahaodeh

qittat ulthar said:


> i just read جَعْل شيئاً يعمل for "letting something work". I would have thought it should be شيءٍ like for example قراءة كتابٍ . Which form is the correct one?


 
أظن أن المصدر عامل هنا لأن بإمكانك استبداله بالمصدر المؤول (مثلا: أن يجعل شيئًا يعمل) وكذلك بقية الشروط متوفرة لعمله لذا فكلمة شيئًا هنا هي مفعول به للمصدر


----------



## Ali Smith

So, if the مصدر can be مضاف to its فاعل, as in يعجبني شربُكَ الماءَ "I would like you to drink the water.", then it should also be possible to say أريد خروجي "I want to go out."
Am I correct?

أريد أن يخرج = أريد خروجه
أريد أن تخرج = أريد خروجك
أريد أن أخرج = أريد خروجي


----------



## Mahaodeh

Yes.


----------



## zj73

Ali Smith said:


> So, if the مصدر can be مضاف to its فاعل, as in يعجبني شربُكَ الماءَ "I would like you to drink the water.", then it should also be possible to say أريد خروجي "I want to go out."
> Am I correct?
> 
> أريد أن يخرج = أريد خروجه
> أريد أن تخرج = أريد خروجك
> أريد أن أخرج = أريد خروجي


The last one seems to get wrong, because you say أريد الخروج, not أريد خروجي if you mean أريد أن أخرج.


----------



## Muhammad Taha Khan

Hi, everybody,

Is it more common to use a real infinitive or a virtual infinitive in Arabic?

Like if you want to say: "I want you to return it to me." is it more common to say

أريد أن تردّه إلي or أريد ردّك إياه إلي

Or are they equally common? Thanks


----------



## Romeel

أريدك أن تردّه لي


----------



## Mahaodeh

zj73 said:


> The last one seems to get wrong, because you say أريد الخروج, not أريد خروجي if you mean أريد أن أخرج.


No it’s not wrong.
Technically, أريد خروجي is the one that means أريد أن أخرج because خروج here is مصدر عامل and the attached pronoun meaning “me” is the فاعل hence it can be replaced by أن والفعل, while الخروج is not عامل and can not be replaced by أن والفعل.

However, الخروج is definite and it indirectly implies “my going out“ (as opposed to “me going out” so it’s usually understood as so. It’s also quite common compared to خروجي but I think it’s less common than أن أخرج.


----------



## Ali Smith

It's funny I've never heard an Arab say أريد ذهابي 'I want to go.' or نريد مجيئنا 'We want to come.'. I've only heard things like أريد الذهاب or نريد المجيء.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> It's funny I've never heard an Arab say أريد ذهابي


Funny, really?! And you’ve heard everything else all Arabs say? Otherwise, why would it be funny?

أريد الذهاب is more common, I already mentioned that, but أريد خروجي and even أريد خروجا can be used in some contexts. I’ve even heard them in dialects. Interestingly, in dialects أريد الخروج is Very much less common.


----------



## Ali Smith

It's funny because I only come across things like:

أريد الذهاب
تريد الخروج
يريد الجلوس
نريد المجيء
أرادت الاستقالة
أرادوا الرجوع
أردنا العودة

In all my years of reading Arabic newspapers and watching Arabic TV channels I have never come across an infinitive that is مضاف to its فاعل, i.e.

أريد ذهابي
تريد خروجك
يريد جلوسه
نريد مجيئنا
أرادت استقالتها
أرادوا رجوعهم
أردنا عودتنا

I may be mistaken, but if an Arab said يريد جلوسه it would probably be taken to mean "He wants him to sit down.", i.e. "He wants someone else to sit down.", not "He wants to sit down." Similarly, if someone said أرادت استقالتها it would almost certainly be taken to mean "She wants someone else to resign.", not "She wants to resign."

Am I correct?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



Ali Smith said:


> In all my years of reading Arabic newspapers and watching Arabic TV channels I have never come across *an infinitive that is مضاف to its فاعل*, i.e.


It is yet a widespread structure, it is mentioned in the arab grammar courses...

There are examples where ذهابي ،  خروجي ، رجوعي...   are used :

- ذهابي - Traduction en français - exemples arabe | Reverso Context
- خروجي - Traduction en français - exemples arabe | Reverso Context
- رجوعي - Traduction en français - exemples arabe | Reverso Context

But I think you want to talk about another structure where :
1- the masdar is مضاف to its subject.
2- and the subject of this masdar *is the same as* the subject of the main sentence.

In this case it also seems to me that it is more common to use a masdar defined by Article Al.

---


----------



## Romeel

نحن العرب لا نقول *أريد *ذهابي


----------



## Ibn Nacer

alialikhalid said:


> نحن العرب لا نقول *أريد *ذهابي


Yes but Ali Smith said "...an infinitive that is مضاف to its فاعل", but it seems to me that this structure is widespread and is mentioned in arab grammar courses.

But the example you give is particular because the subject of the masdar ذهاب is *the same* as the subject of the main sentence أريد. In this case it seems that it is avoided to repeat the subject and instead use a masdar defined by the article Al.

- What do you think of the case where the subject is *not the sam*e as for example: يريد ذهابي, is it also incorrect?
Thank you.

- What do you think of cases where the subject is not mentioned in a main sentence, can it be mentioned as mudhaf ilayh of the masdar ? Are the examples given here : ذهابي , خروجي, رجوعي are all incorrect ?

- عندما حان وقت ذهابي, كنت مستعدة
- لأني أنا خائف من  ذهابي، إتفقنا؟
- أعتقدت أنك قلق حول ذهابي إلى الشرطة ؟
- أبإمكانك إخبارهم أنك موافقة على  ذهابي للقطب الشمالي؟
- لست متأكدة من ذهابي غداً يبدو الأمر تبذيراً للمال

- إذا كنت ترغب في رجوعي إبقى بعيداً, سأتصل بك
- لأن رجوعي من هنا بدون الفتاة ليست واحدة من الاحتماليات
- من الممكن رجوعي للسجن بمجرد أنى أتحدث معك

- حين استيقظتُ في المستشفى لم يستطع أحد معرفة كيفية خروجي من السيارة
- نعم، أنا فقط إنزلقت عند خروجي من الدش
- لكن قد حان وقت خروجي من الظل

Thank you.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> In all my years of reading Arabic newspapers and watching Arabic TV channels I have never come across an infinitive that is مضاف to its فاعل, i.e.


Maybe you haven’t been listening very well.


Ali Smith said:


> I may be mistaken, but if an Arab said يريد جلوسه it would probably be taken to mean "He wants him to sit down."


I never said they all mean the same thing!


Ali Smith said:


> Similarly, if someone said أرادت استقالتها it would almost certainly be taken to mean "She wants someone else to resign.", not "She wants to resign."


It depends on the context. Sometimes it means this and sometimes it means that.


alialikhalid said:


> نحن العرب لا نقول *أريد *ذهابي


نحن العرب نقول ما نحتاج إلى قوله كي نعبّر عن أنفسنا. لا أعرف يا أخي لماذا تريد أن تقيّد كلامنا وتقصره على تعبيرات محددة شاعت بسبب الجرائد والترجمة السيئة. لا أدري عنك ولكن الناس حولي يعبرّون عن أنفسهم بطرق كثيرة بما فيها استخدام المصدر العامل كمفعول به لفعل. إنهم لا يفكرون بالنحو عند الكلام ولكنهم يضيفون الفاعل إلى المصدر العامل بالسليقة.
وهذا يشمل الكلام بالفصحى وبالعامية

بل أنا متأكدة من أنك تفعل نفس الشيء في كلامك ولكن لعلك نسيت


Ibn Nacer said:


> But the example you give is particular because the subject of the masdar ذهاب is *the same* as the subject of the main sentence أريد. In this case it seems that it is avoided to repeat the subject and instead use a masdar defined by the article Al.


I’m not sure that this is the reason. It might simply be that it uses less letters so the old fashioned printers of newspapers preferred it to any other structure and thus it became common in modern MSA.

However, it’s much rarer to hear this in dialects. The most common expression is just to use the verb: بدي أطلع, but sometimes you might go for things like:
 بدي طلوعي من البيت يكون الجمعة الجاي.
شفت روحتي ما الها معنى فظليت قاعد
خليت قعدتي عندهم خفيفة وروّحت بدري
Of course you can also say:
بدي الطلعة من البيت تكون الجمعة الجاي
شفت الروحة ما الها معنى فظليت قاعد
خليت القعدة عندهم خفيفة وروّحت بدري
But in this case the مصدر is much less specific and doesn’t really replace a verb as it has missing information. Without further context the latter invites several questions أنو طلعة؟ طلعة شو ولا مين؟

I put these examples in Palestinian Arabic to show how common this structure is in Arabic. It’s quite common in dialects and in Standard Arabic, in everyday speech and in literary writing, so I really don’t understand this strong opposition!


----------



## Romeel

كما قلت من قبل نحن العرب *لا نقول* (بالفصحى) *أريدُ ذهابي*

ومن يقول أن مثل هذا موجود فعليه أن يثبت ذلك، فأنا لم أسمع أو أقرأ مثل هذا من قبل!


----------



## Mahaodeh

alialikhalid said:


> كما قلت من قبل نحن العرب *لا نقول* (بالفصحى) *أريدُ ذهابي*
> 
> ومن يقول أن مثل هذا موجود فعليه أن يثبت ذلك، فأنا لم أسمع أو أقرأ مثل هذا من قبل!


أنا آسفة ولكن البينة على مَن ادّعى وأنت الذي تدّعي أن العرب لا تقول هذا وإنما أنا أقول أن كلامك غير صحيح لأنني عربية وأقول مثل هذا.

عدم سماعك أو قرائتك لمثل هذا ليس بدليل ولا هو ببيّنة. فهات دليلك أنت.


----------



## Romeel

كيف آتي بالبينة وأنا لم أدّعيها ولم أقرأها لا في كتب التاريخ ولا القرآن ولا السنة، ولم أسمعها؟!

يقولون يا أختي المحترمة البينّة على المُدّعي واليمين على من أنكر.

فأنا أنكر *وأقسم بالله أني لم أسمع أحدا قال مثل هذا الكلام ولم أقرأه إلّا هنا.*


----------

